# Good international stocks to buy



## axyd (13 March 2020)

This is rare opportunity to buy dip. It can go down further, but let's not discuss that here. Instead let's focus here only on list of stocks that are good and had huge drops recently.

*Only well known stocks*, no small or unknown companies.

- BA Boeing
- BKNG Booking
- DAI Daimler AG
- AIR Airbus


----------



## rederob (13 March 2020)

axyd said:


> This is rare opportunity to buy dip. It can go down further, but let's not discuss that here. Instead let's focus here only on list of stocks that are good and had huge drops recently.
> 
> *Only well known stocks*, no small or unknown companies.
> 
> ...



Now is the time to buy *AFTER *the bounce, and we are not close to there, yet.
That said, your choice of stocks could hardly be worse - transport and tourism - *neither *should be contemplated in the present environment.
If you can find an almost pure defence play, like OEC, or another equity type that is barely affected by the present turmoil, yet has been marked down sharply, then you will continue to be badly burned.
As a gold bug, largely unhedged, low debt producers are hardly affected right now in terms of FY profitability, but their share prices have been hammered.  For example, throughout 2020 the gold price has been consistently no less than $100/oz higher than the September 2019 peak of $1557/oz.  I am not aware that any mines in Australia have closed shop due to COVID-19.  That's not a guarantee, however.


----------



## ducati916 (13 March 2020)

There are bargains everywhere.

The market has fallen like 1987, however, unlike 1987, we are not launching into a bull market. The COVID-19 will likely trigger a recession.

Therefore, if there are defensive stocks that you loved pre-fall, they may well be worth a look now.

I personally have an order in for DFEN (x3 leverage) military stocks, which will hopefully fill at the open.

jog on
duc


----------



## axyd (14 March 2020)

Why the tread has been put in ASX stock chat? It's mostly about International Companies. Please move it back to international stock section.

Guys please *stop doing predictions* and discuss possible market moves. Let's focus instead on *stupid and simple thing - finding biggest drops in good looking companies*, like Boeing and Mercedes etc.

_Now is the time to buy AFTER the bounce, and we are not close to there, yet.
That said, your choice of stocks could hardly be worse - transport and tourism - neither should be contemplated in the present environment._

That's probably the reason those stocks fell so much - everyone are afraid of it and it fell the most. As for the timing - I agree with you, and also believe (and hope) it will go down significantly more, ideally 50% more down.

The problem is - it's impossible to catch the biggest drop timing exactly. So I would like to spend probably ~30% on the current drop, and keep 70% for later if the bigger drop will occur. 

It's not a defensive play, those fallen stocks can fell further and yes if you buy it now there could be losses, but that's ok. It should be expected that those investments will be locked for half a year or maybe two years until they recover. That's the known problem of trying to catch falling knife, sometimes you will be cut, that's ok.


----------



## ducati916 (14 March 2020)

Filled at $14.22







We'll see how it rolls.

jog on
duc


----------



## frugal.rock (14 March 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> With populations essentially stuck at home for prolonged periods, what about a *baby boom* towards the end of the year?
> 
> Beneficiaries, please?



BUBS on the *"internationally traded"* ASX. Ansell also.

International, many masks have respirator valve's?/ filters made by 3M...
Can envisage the future of filtration systems altogether rising..so priority is air conditioning systems for trains, planes, buildings etc... woops, sorry for the prediction @axyd 

@Joe Blow ?


axyd said:


> Why the tread has been put in ASX stock chat? It's mostly about International Companies. Please move it back to international stock section.
> 
> Guys please *stop doing predictions* and discuss possible market moves. Let's focus instead on *stupid and simple thing - finding biggest drops in good looking companies*, like Boeing and Mercedes etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 March 2020)

rederob said:


> Sellers of condoms .
> 
> The thread is about "international stocks" however we have hijacked it!
> 
> ...




A good thread.

@rederob May I ask you or other members of ASF to expand on QAN hedging of aviation fuel particularly in relation to the fall in the price of oil over the last four quarters. 

Either here or in the QAN thread. 






gg


----------



## Joe Blow (14 March 2020)

axyd said:


> Why the tread has been put in ASX stock chat? It's mostly about International Companies. Please move it back to international stock section.




I have split the thread and left only posts in this thread that relate to stocks listed on overseas exchanges. I have also edited the thread title.

For those looking to discuss good ASX-listed stocks to buy, please see the Good ASX-listed stocks to buy thread.

It is important to be be very specific with thread titles. If you only want to discuss stocks listed on specific exchanges then please mention that in the thread title. My personal view is that thread titles can never be too specific.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 March 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> It is important to be be very specific with thread titles. If you only want to discuss stocks listed on specific exchanges then please mention that in the thread title. My personal view is that thread titles can never be too specific.



Thanks Joe.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 March 2020)

with changing social interactions, *NETFLIX *would have to be getting some traction. Stay at home and limit interactions, (gatherings of >500 only) should see a switch to passive media consumption. Games too.  

As to whether these sorts of stocks sold off, I dunno. There's been a fair amount of commentary that anything with debt funded growth , not making a profit, your usual _unicorn _category killa, has been jettisoned recently of late (and for good reason).


----------



## qldfrog (15 March 2020)

ducati916 said:


> Filled at $14.22
> 
> View attachment 101342
> 
> ...



I went in as well at 14 from memory
A few gems like that but risk still high


----------



## ducati916 (15 March 2020)

qldfrog said:


> I went in as well at 14 from memory
> A few gems like that but risk still high





The powers that be are so entrenched with military spending, it's only a matter of time (my opinion).

jog on
duc


----------



## qldfrog (15 March 2020)

When world gets upset, here virus plus economic crisis, sadly defence is a good bet .


----------



## axyd (15 March 2020)

Thanks for DFEN looks interesting, its holdings

More stocks:

EXPE Expedia
UBER Uber

I'm going to create online spreadsheet with live quotes, will publish soon


----------



## axyd (16 March 2020)

I created spreadsheet with live market data and calculation how much it fell during last 6 months.

Click on the "Good" tab and look at the last "Drop = current price / max price over last 6 months".


----------



## ducati916 (18 March 2020)

Added to position:






jog on
duc


----------



## axyd (19 March 2020)

I was thinking about DFEN - but it's 3x bull - what's going to happen to it when it fell further? Is it going to go to 0 or negative - and can it recover after the 0?


----------



## axyd (23 March 2020)

I was thinking how to filter out garbage stocks. There's EV/EBIT and ROCE. It's like EV/EBITDA and ROIC but calculated before tax.

I knew about that before but was in stress and hurry with this market crash and kinda forget about it. A very good way to filtering overpriced stocks, with huge debt or without revenue.

According to these metrics some of less fallen stocks like INTEL are more attractive than stocks that fell more.


----------



## ducati916 (24 March 2020)

Purchased








jog on
duc


----------



## axyd (25 March 2020)

Update. I believe this approach is wrong - just looking at the discount I mean. Sold BA today with ~20% loss.

What I thought:

- BA fell from 350 to 160 - looks like a good discount.
- It's a cornerstone of US Aircraft Industry, Aircrafts are not going to vanish, it will recover.
- It's a cornerstone of US Aircraft Industry, Government won't allow it to fail.

Things I din't realised at the time:

- It has terrible fundamentals EV/EBIT: doesn't even exist, Return on Capital Employed: -4.19% Price to Tangible Book Value: -3.421 Pietrovsky F-Score 1. That is scary, BA seems to be so inflated that it still has a long way to go down.
- Aircraft Industry will do fine, Boeing will do fine, and if needed the Government will rescue it, I'm 98% sure about that. The problem is - all this won't guarantee you will keep your money. It will be bankrupted, assets taken away from you and reborn as a new company and you won't get a single share in that new and wonderfull reborn Boeing. And shares of old Boeing you have - will go to 0. Like they did with GE.
- I tried to buy PUT options for next year, but they have insane price of ~27$ like 1/4 of a stock price, doesn't make sense to buy it at such price.
- So... I sold it today, with the loss....
- And bought some cheap Boeing out of money CALL options with expiration in year 22. Well, not today, I bought it a week ago when the stock fell to 95. I realised then that call options are far better idea than the stock. Because - I'm not betting on a little recovery, I'm betting Boeing going back to 300-400-500 range, and CALL options in that range are cheap, so if I'm betting on such huge growth - it doesn't make sense to keep the stocks at all, far out of money CALL options will do just fine.


----------



## ducati916 (26 March 2020)

axyd said:


> Update. I believe this approach is wrong - just looking at the discount I mean. Sold BA today with ~20% loss.
> 
> What I thought:
> 
> ...





Boeing (likely) bailout. TBTF








This is the lesson from LEH. Do not allow pivotal firms to fail. Not saying it's right, just the lesson learned from 2008.

jog on
duc


----------



## ducati916 (31 March 2020)

For tomorrow, buy FAS:






jog on
duc


----------



## noirua (10 April 2020)

*Tiziana Lifesciences Develops Novel Investigational Treatment For Patients Infected with COVID-19 Utilizing Direct Delivery of Anti-Interlukin-6-Receptor Monoclonal Antibodies*

https://www.gurufocus.com/news/1100...antiinterlukin6receptor-monoclonal-antibodies

NEW YORK and LONDON, April 09, 2020 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Tiziana Life Sciences plc ( NASDAQ:TLSA) (“Tiziana” or the “Company”), a biotechnology company focused on innovative therapeutics for inflammatory and autoimmune diseases, announced today that it has developed investigational new technology to treat COVID-19 infections, which consists of direct delivery of anti-IL-6 receptor (anti-IL-6R) monoclonal antibodies (mAbs) into the lungs using a handheld inhaler or nebulizer. Development of this novel technology is a step forward toward expediting development of TZLS-501, a fully-human anti-interleukin-6 receptor (anti-IL6R) monoclonal antibody (mAb) for treatment of patients infected with COVID-19 (SARS-CoV-2) coronavirus. The Company believes the technology could also be applicable for use with other FDA approved mAbs and drugs. The Company has submitted a provisional patent application for the delivery technology.


----------



## qldfrog (10 April 2020)

noirua said:


> *Tiziana Lifesciences Develops Novel Investigational Treatment For Patients Infected with COVID-19 Utilizing Direct Delivery of Anti-Interlukin-6-Receptor Monoclonal Antibodies*
> 
> https://www.gurufocus.com/news/1100...antiinterlukin6receptor-monoclonal-antibodies
> 
> NEW YORK and LONDON, April 09, 2020 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Tiziana Life Sciences plc ( NASDAQ:TLSA) (“Tiziana” or the “Company”), a biotechnology company focused on innovative therapeutics for inflammatory and autoimmune diseases, announced today that it has developed investigational new technology to treat COVID-19 infections, which consists of direct delivery of anti-IL-6 receptor (anti-IL-6R) monoclonal antibodies (mAbs) into the lungs using a handheld inhaler or nebulizer. Development of this novel technology is a step forward toward expediting development of TZLS-501, a fully-human anti-interleukin-6 receptor (anti-IL6R) monoclonal antibody (mAb) for treatment of patients infected with COVID-19 (SARS-CoV-2) coronavirus. The Company believes the technology could also be applicable for use with other FDA approved mAbs and drugs. The Company has submitted a provisional patent application for the delivery technology.



@noirua , you have been pushing NASDAQ:TLSA for a while.What is your reasoning? Are you involved in that research?
From an external point of view, i i s the link between the virus and their work as just at best fortious.they were not working on this type of illness were they? I am no expert and maybe it could help, as an old antimalarial compounds does..sheer luck
Anyway, interested to know the reasons behind your support


----------



## noirua (10 April 2020)

qldfrog said:


> @noirua , you have been pushing NASDAQ:TLSA for a while.What is your reasoning? Are you involved in that research?
> From an external point of view, i i s the link between the virus and their work as just at best fortious.they were not working on this type of illness were they? I am no expert and maybe it could help, as an old antimalarial compounds does..sheer luck
> Anyway, interested to know the reasons behind your support



The thread is "Good International Stocks to Buy".  Do your own research as the share is highly volatile and particularly so in Pre-Market and After-Market trading. Intra-day on Thursday the shares rose over 100% in the states

*Preventing COVID-19-induced pneumonia with anticytokine therapy*
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanrhe/article/PIIS2665-9913(20)30092-8/fulltext

Potential strategies using anti-IL-6 therapies have not been as widely tested as in the case of TNF-a or IL-1. Tocilizumab is a monoclonal antibody that blocks both membrane-bound and circulating IL-6 receptor. 
Randomized trials in patients with rheumatoid arthritis have shown that tocilizumab increases total, HDL, and LDL cholesterol and triglyceride levels [144]. 
Moreover, it results in improved endothelial function and decreased aortic stiffness [145]. 
Currently, several ongoing studies investigate the role of tocilizumabin in NSEMI (Phase 2 trial) and in comparison to etanercept in patients with rheumatoid arthritis and cardiovascular risk factors (Phase 4 trial).

Several major therapies are effective for RA, namely, biologic antiinflammatory drugs, e.g., anti-TNF, anti-IL-6, and anti-CD20.35 
The development of anti-TNF therapy in particular changed RA therapy completely and triggered the development of other biologic antiinflammatory drugs now used for RA. 
However, although approximately 50% of patients benefit from anti-TNF therapy, 30% of patients still do not respond and 20% of patients only weakly respond to the therapy.35 Interestingly, treating anti-TNF nonresponding patients with other biologic drugs was not effective.35 
Also combining anti-TNF with other immune-modulatory drugs such as anti-IL-1 (anakinra) or CTL4-Ig (abatacept) increased the incidence of infection without much benefit.35-37 Recently, it was discovered that anti-TNF induces Th17 expansion, resulting in higher levels of IL-17 production. 
This was shown in both human RA patients38 and mouse model of arthritis,39 and the outcome of the therapy in human RA inversely correlated with the level of IL-17.38 TNF downregulates myeloid cell expression of IL-23, and blocking TNF is thought to induce IL-23 production, resulting in the expansion of Th17 cells.39 
Anti-IL-17 therapies are in phase III clinical trial for RA, and it was so far shown that anti-IL-17 efficacy is not as good as anti-TNF.40 
There is a potential opportunity to coadminister anti-TNF and anti-IL-17, which is effective in CIA in mice.38 
However, this may increase a risk of infection as described earlier. Therefore, it may be ideal to coadminister a drug that targets nonimmune process in combination with anti-TNF, such as an anti-MP drug.
https://www.sciencedirect.com/topics/neuroscience/anti-il-6


----------



## noirua (2 July 2022)

__





						Why bonds are at a major turning point, according to veteran investors
					

Bond fund managers with more than 30 years of experience tell Sam Benstead what comes next as inflation and interest rates rise.




					www.ii.co.uk


----------



## noirua (2 July 2022)

Mining share tips: a big one and five small ones
29th June 2022 13:10
Https://www.ii.co.uk/analysis-commentary/mining-share-tips-big-one-and-five-small-ones-ii524513?utm_source=newsletter%20&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=NEW-WKLY-ENGAGE-weekend_round_up_020722&utm_content=newsletter%20&spMailingID=20065198&spUserID=ODIzODEzNDUxMzE0S0&spJobID=2030314564&spReportId=MjAzMDMxNDU2NAS2
Alongside iron ore, nickel is out of favour as stainless steel mills destock and lithium is also shunned due to the prospect of more supply on the back of last year’s price spike.​


----------



## DaveTrade (10 September 2022)

All this year the US Energy Sector has been strong. As you can see in the chart below it has been the strongest sector in the $SPX;





I have three stocks that I like within this sector, all are in the Integrated Oil & Gas sub-sector;


----------



## aus_trader (11 September 2022)

Current Oil trend is down though, I think the Oil stock money is already made in the last few months...






But there might be another opportunity brewing in the Energy sector. Given that Europe is going into winter and will need gas for heating, yet they are at the mercy of Putin cutting off the Russian gas pipeline. So, I hypothesise that Gas and LNG stocks may continue to do well, and Natural Gas prices are staying elevated...





So if we find the right Gas/LNG stocks, we may be able to have a speculation. Could be international stocks or even local gas/LNG stocks perhaps ?


----------



## qldfrog (11 September 2022)

aus_trader said:


> Current Oil trend is down though, I think the Oil stock money is already made in the last few months...
> 
> View attachment 146670
> 
> ...



My view is i do not see oil go down that much if gas coal stays that high: power plant will burn oil...people kerosene in tgeir frozen german flats etc.
Energy is energy, and when needs come, switch and tech change can be expedited.
During WWII, cars trucks etc when from oil to wood generated gas in a year....and logistics and infrastructure were not as good as they are now, even with sneezing workforce...
So whole sector is green.
I personally went wds here but keen on OS gas player too..maybe eft?


----------



## JohnDe (11 September 2022)

aus_trader said:


> Current Oil trend is down though, I think the Oil stock money is already made in the last few months...
> 
> View attachment 146670
> 
> ...




Investing in oil is for the brave and those in the know, volatility may create opportunity and heartbreak. 

LNG consumption has increased as countries move away from oil, but supply is tight. This causes governments and industry to innovate and create solutions.

Current data indicates that oil production is increasing and consumption is decreasing. 

Two of the biggest consumers USA and India have recorded a decrease in demand for the black gold, this has occurred while Russia cuts supply, world economic downturn, and new energy sources increasing over the past decade due to environmental and security reasons. 

India’s clean energy transition is rapidly underway, benefiting the entire world
 Summary of Legislation and Regulations Included in the Annual Energy Outlook 2022



> August 22, 2022 The war in Ukraine continues to impact the global crude oil prices, which averaged well above the USD100 /bbl mark in July. Fluctuations in short-term signposts compared to the prior month include:
> 
> 
> Oil prices. The average Brent crude oil spot price declined to USD112/bbl in July from USD123/bbl in June. Lower oil demand in July underpinned by high inflation and high interest rates offset the effect of supply-side disruptions
> ...






> Oil Market Report - July 2022
> 
> Rarely has the outlook for oil markets been more uncertain. A worsening macroeconomic outlook and fears of recession are weighing on market sentiment, while there are ongoing risks on the supply side. For now, weaker-than-expected oil demand growth in advanced economies and resilient Russian supply has loosened headline balances. Benchmark crude futures have tumbled by more than $20/bbl since early June, trading below $100/bbl at the time of writing. Yet, persistent physical crude price tensions and extreme refinery margins highlight underlying imbalances for crude and products supply.
> 
> ...






> Global natural gas demand set for slow growth in coming years as turmoil strains an already tight market​
> The downward revision in gas demand growth in the coming years is mostly the result of weaker economic activity and less switching from coal or oil to gas. Only one-fifth of it comes from efficiency gains and substituting renewables for gas, highlighting the need for greater progress on clean energy transitions. Faster roll-outs of renewable power generation and stronger efforts to use energy more efficiently would ease pressures on energy prices and help price-sensitive emerging markets access gas supplies that can deliver rapid improvements to air quality and carbon intensity.
> 
> “Russia’s unprovoked war in Ukraine is seriously disrupting gas markets that were already showing signs of tightness,” said IEA Director of Energy Markets and Security Keisuke Sadamori. “We are now seeing inevitable price spikes as countries around the world compete for LNG shipments, but the most sustainable response to today’s global energy crisis is stronger efforts and policies to use energy more efficiently and to accelerate clean energy transitions.”
> ...


----------



## DaveTrade (11 September 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Investing in oil is for the brave and those in the know, volatility may create opportunity and heartbreak.
> 
> LNG consumption has increased as countries move away from oil, but supply is tight. This causes governments and industry to innovate and create solutions.
> 
> ...




@JohnDe and all who see the three stocks that I like, I should have made it clear that I'm not looking at these from an investing standpoint, only for trading. The markets at the moment are very volatile and even if you are trading in this environment you would need to be very tactical, i.e. short term trading. I don't recommend that anyone trades these stocks unless you do your own research on them and they get the tick from your own trade plan, personally I think that they are worth looking at.


----------



## Value Collector (11 September 2022)

aus_trader said:


> Current Oil trend is down though, I think the Oil stock money is already made in the last few months...
> 
> View attachment 146670
> 
> ...



Besides short term trading (which you have already said is your focus with these stocks), I think there is still a lot of good money to be made in e oil and gas industry, but of course it’s a volatile business, so I think it is definitely going to become the realm of the long term investors.

I think this is how Warren Buffett is looking at it, he has been buying up a lot of oil investments, but his company is patient enough to ride through the ups and downs, and I think his is confident that even though in the super long term it’s an industry that will decline, over that time given the annuity style investment of each oil project that the dividends over the years will be worth it.

He is also leaning more to the businesses that control refining and chemical infrastructure, not just pure oil and gas production, these businesses have the unique chemistry and infrastructure skill sets that may give them an edge in the transition to hydrogen based synthetic fuels for planes and ships and the chemical industry feedstocks.

So yeah, I think when it comes to this industry it’s either short term trading, or super long term holders that will do the best.


----------

